# kicked in the leg, should I be concerned? *pictures*



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Have you been icing it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dawn854 (Aug 11, 2013)

That's a pretty bad bruise! Personally I don't think it's worth a doctors visit. Of course it'll hurt for a few days, it's spread over a large area and I'm sure that there's deeper muscular bruising as well. Just take it easy, use ice, and don't panic about it too much.  It'll heal on its own, after going pretty colors of yellow and green!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think it's likely a bad bruise, and no more. hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## iDressage (Sep 21, 2013)

I've been putting some ice on it but I should do a lot more


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, I don't really think it's worthy of a doctor's visit either...I'm sure it'll heal well, just be painful for a little while first.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I got hammered by one of my mares in the lower thigh back in the spring. Major bruising,swelling,and painful to bend/put pressure on it,and actually ended up getting a massive hematoma.I never bothered going to the doctor for it,only concern was risk of blood clots,but I wasn't too worried about it due to the blood thinning aspects of the medication I have to be on,plus I knew the signs to watch for in regards to blood clots. It took a couple months,but it did heal up nicely,although I do have a pretty good sized dent in my leg left after the hematoma went away.
Just keep an eye on it,ice it,don't over use it,and you should be fine..


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

If you don't have real ice packs, make your own. Put one part rubbing alcohol to three parts water into a ziplock bag and freeze. It will get ice cold, but will still be malleable, so you can shape it to the bruise without pieces of ice digging into you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iDressage (Sep 21, 2013)

lol thanks for all the advice everyone! honestly I know it probably isn't worth a doctor's visit but I can't get peace of mind until I go so I think I'm going to go to the instant care place later this evening.. thank you


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Just take it easy and put ice on it 
and it will heal in time 

no its not worth a doctors visit either


----------



## iDressage (Sep 21, 2013)

I know everyone said not to go to the doctors at this point but I couldn't stop freaking out about it so I went 

It's a contusion (sophisticated bruise  and a small hematoma!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

At this point, it doesn't look that bad. Sure you going to be sore for a few weeks while you heal. Anyone would.

as it heals, if you have and reddness, heat, swelling, severe pain...you need to go the to Doctor right away. (those are symptoms of a blood clot)

99% of the time you'll be just fine. Using a heating pad multiple times a day for 15-20 minutes will help to reabsorb the blood back into the tissues. It'll help to make the bruise go away quicker. You can also use ice if your hurting, but heat is going to be your friend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

As is my answer for everything, run coconut oil on it a few times a day. It will actually help break up the bruise and reabsorb it as well as help with the pain. Great stuff


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

As someone who grew up with a paramedic as a father, I don't go to the doctor unless I am on deaths door! Saves me a bucket load of money and I'm just fine. 
Might want to get out of the hypercondriac habit if you want to keep going with horses or you'll be broke very quickly. 

A contusion is a bruise, any old bruise. And a small hematoma is a slightly bigger bruise. Basically, your horse gave you a ripper of a corkie - your leg won't drop off, it won't be paralysed, you're not going to be permanently disabled, and if you're still working and not in acute agony then it's not broken. This calls for a bit of cement, a few deep breaths and a few "Oh ******s!", then get back out there and 'cowgirl up'  
Quit paying for your doctors new ferrari, you have a horse to pay for!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Kayty said:


> As someone who grew up with a paramedic as a father, I don't go to the doctor unless I am on deaths door! Saves me a bucket load of money and I'm just fine.
> Might want to get out of the hypercondriac habit if you want to keep going with horses or you'll be broke very quickly.
> 
> A contusion is a bruise, any old bruise. And a small hematoma is a slightly bigger bruise. Basically, your horse gave you a ripper of a corkie - your leg won't drop off, it won't be paralysed, you're not going to be permanently disabled, and if you're still working and not in acute agony then it's not broken. This calls for a bit of cement, a few deep breaths and a few "Oh ******s!", then get back out there and 'cowgirl up'
> Quit paying for your doctors new ferrari, you have a horse to pay for!


:lol: Couldn't have put it better!!!

The only times I end up in hospital after a horse incident is if I can't pick myself up off the floor. Only happened twice.. once a fractured tailbone, the other a dislocated shoulder and fractured humerus.

Ice, arnica, rest. All it needs


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

DuffyDuck said:


> :lol: Couldn't have put it better!!!
> 
> The only times I end up in hospital after a horse incident is if I can't pick myself up off the floor. Only happened twice.. once a fractured tailbone, the other a dislocated shoulder and fractured humerus.
> 
> Ice, arnica, rest. All it needs


They breed us Dressage girls tougher than people think :lol:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Kayty said:


> They breed us Dressage girls tougher than people think :lol:


 
Haha! That they do! When I did my shoulder, went straight in to shock and didn't cry.. 2nd Jan and -12oC.. everyone gave me their coats but I couldn't sit up or move my head! Was operated on an hour later.

Those who think dressage isn't dangerous.. waha!


----------



## iDressage (Sep 21, 2013)

Hahaha it's not even necessarily when it comes to horses I've just always liked going to the doctors to get things checked out.
And often times they end up finding something that could have potentially been dangerous had I not had it checked out. i.e. strep, and other more serious strange medical conditions I'm currently suffering with :/


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

DuffyDuck said:


> Haha! That they do! When I did my shoulder, went straight in to shock and didn't cry.. 2nd Jan and -12oC.. everyone gave me their coats but I couldn't sit up or move my head! Was operated on an hour later.
> 
> Those who think dressage isn't dangerous.. waha!


Getting kicked in the ribs and there's a loose horse - no time to be winded have to catch the horse.
Horse leaps through the air and helmet touches your back - keep riding!
Horse fractures foot 2 days before CDI jog - still run the horse they aren't looking for rider soundness. Show off ripped off toenail in emerg and tell the nurse bandaging your foot "that's going to fit in a boot". 
Riding 2 horses a day in training camp with the flu.
Riding 4 horses a day + lessons and working with a major cold/sinus virus.

Yeah dressage folks are tough! When I broke my right foot I drove myself to emerg with my right foot. Hooves to ribs didn't warrant a Dr and I was barn staff at 2 stables plus riding. It hurt but it healed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Well I'm a barrel racer but y'know...lol.

I come out of practices sometimes with bloody/bruised legs. Once, my old gelding I ran hauled *** s hard into the first that he gave me whiplash. When he turned (Quite snappily i should add) I wasn't in my position to hold him off. We hit the sharp edge of a plastic barrel, sliced open my pants and my leg, and came out with a big red pool on the denim and running into my boot. 

I'm thankful most of my horses know **** well never to fire a kick in my direction, but it definitely has happened. Had a draft pony at the barn step on my foot and broke two of my toes, little ****. 

And then of course there's the time Selena and I were loping, and randomly her hind end slid right out from under her and got us stuck under a panel with her on my leg. She just kinda laid there like..."Uh. Mom. I'm stuck." until i finally wiggled out and hobbled over to lift the panel away.

Plus I've been riding with a fractured finger for a couple months now. Nothing the doctors can do so I never went in. It's my rein finger which hurts but oh well, gotta ride to pay the bills.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

That is surely a pretty bruise! Keep icing it. If it was a joint (ankle, knee) I would say ice 2 days and then start applying heat. I vote no to the doctor also. Bruises are bruises and they are meant to look bad.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Am I the only one who sees a smiley face in the first pic of bruise?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks like a pretty nasty bruise. Ice, ice, ice. 

I had one like that just over a year ago, also from a horse kick (learned my lesson on that one). It probably took a full 6 to 8 weeks before the bruise was completely gone. It turned all nasty shades of the rainbow and throbbed.


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> If you don't have real ice packs, make your own. Put one part rubbing alcohol to three parts water into a ziplock bag and freeze. It will get ice cold, but will still be malleable, so you can shape it to the bruise without pieces of ice digging into you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You. Are. Brilliant!!!

And to OP, a girl at our barn got kicked like that 2 weeks ago. It's almost healed now. You should be fine.


----------



## iDressage (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's advice!
Yeah it's just a wake up call to work on ground manners and be patient with my horse while she adjusts... but also to me to just suck it up and not let stupid things like that keep me from my love... horses! 
thanks yall


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Heck iv got 4 broken ribs only about a week of being carefull then back to doing normal stuff. Iam my own farrier horses needed trimming so I did them. Yeah hurts like hell but I just tough it out. Id rather not run to doctors for every little thing.

So instead of trimming both fronts on 2 horses I did two fronts then next day did fronts on other horse. If your gonna own horses youv got to be tough.


----------



## LyraFreedom (Jan 13, 2013)

You will be just fine it is not worth a doctor time! Don't be a hypochondriac.


----------



## iDressage (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice!
This is the first time anything like this has happened so I'm really glad I know it's nothing to be concerned about and I just have to tough it out.
Once I get enough injuries from horses, I'll probably just be like EH whatever.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well it is a pretty color anyways.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

A bag of frozen peas also works great as an ice pack and actually stay in place a bit better.

You simply have a nice little memory stored in your brain that you'll speak off often over the coming years. Your initiation.


----------



## iDressage (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi everyone! So I'm going to unsubscribe to this thread because there's not really a point in it anymore lol but I thought as a nice goodbye to this thread you'd all enjoy some updated pictures of my bruise, it's quite beautiful  

The colors are starting to spread and some educated fitness experts I know have told me that the colors will begin to spread down and around my leg so I'm expecting to turn into a rainbow within the next week.


----------

